# An UPDATED Video on what cycling has done for me.



## gb155 (8 Oct 2009)

_*POST UPDATED 19-12-10*_


----------



## threebikesmcginty (13 Oct 2009)

Well done Gaz!

All that weight loss and now your own sticky!


----------



## gb155 (14 Oct 2009)

Thanks 

Yeah its amazing it really is


----------



## bigtoe (17 Oct 2009)

Out phukin standing keep it up fella.


----------



## Garz (18 Oct 2009)

Well done Gaz! Dont stop there!


----------



## gb155 (19 Oct 2009)

Thanks Peeps, you will never know just how much your comments help me out sometimes


----------



## Iaint (1 Nov 2009)

just seen the vidio, well done keep it up


----------



## Banjo (1 Nov 2009)

Amazing Gaz. Instead of wallowing in self pity and blaming your genes,metabolism or some other bullshit you got out there put the work in and turned your life around.

Your story inspired me to pull my finger out and loose 3 stone with one to go,(a tiny effort compared to yours I know.)


----------



## gb155 (13 Nov 2009)

Banjo said:


> Amazing Gaz. Instead of wallowing in self pity and blaming your genes,metabolism or some other bullshit you got out there put the work in and turned your life around.
> 
> Your story inspired me to pull my finger out and loose 3 stone with one to go,(*a tiny effort compared to yours I know.)*


*

*Not always true to be fair mate, for me losing 18 stone although hard isnt as hard as someone losing 6 lbs who is only 6lbs overweight, but either way, thanks for the comments and the very best of luck in your efforts mate


----------



## gb155 (13 Nov 2009)

Iaint said:


> just seen the vidio, well done keep it up



Thank You


----------



## WeeE (14 Nov 2009)

I've watched your vid three or four times now, Gaz, but I noticed something for the first time today (through the tears - it always gets me).

Your body language changes a lot. In the early pictures, you're always pictured alone, indoors, sitting or else standing with your hands in your pockets. It's very cramped and static looking, almost "frozen" compared to the later pictures.

Apart from starting to smile, you look like you're coming alive as the pictures progress - arms spread holding your bike, or waving, or just gesturing. All the later pictures show someone active in what's going on, engaged with people in or out of the frame; active, expansive, expressive, relaxed, confident. 
It's fantastic to watch the change.


----------



## gb155 (14 Nov 2009)

WeeE said:


> I've watched your vid three or four times now, Gaz, but I noticed something for the first time today (through the tears - it always gets me).
> 
> Your body language changes a lot. In the early pictures, you're always pictured alone, indoors, sitting or else standing with your hands in your pockets. It's very cramped and static looking, almost "frozen" compared to the later pictures.
> 
> ...



First off, glad you like the video, not sure I want to make people cry tho LOL 

Its a good point you make and one I never thought about, nor did I make an effort to change in the pictures, each and every one just came natrually TBH mate, top spot though and Its something I will mention in my blog, on the same theme I noticed that in the office etc I walk round with my head held high, chest puffed out, large strides, 18 months ago, it was head down, shuffing around, gaspic for breath......if anyone asks if cycling is good...just send em my way


----------



## aka0019 (15 Dec 2009)

Will you post the link for this again please as the current one doesn't work. I really wanna see!


----------



## ianrauk (15 Dec 2009)

Gaz has pulled his blog for the time being Aka.



aka0019 said:


> Will you post the link for this again please as the current one doesn't work. I really wanna see!


----------



## gb155 (16 Dec 2009)

Morning All






The video is still on youtube, my user ID is gbone155, I will update the post later, however I dropped water on my PC so I am having to borrow one.

Regarding the blog:

Just wanted to say while it is true I am having problems in "real life" I am in the process of building another blog, my original started as somewhere to store pictures when I was first losing weight and developed into a monster, something that would take over most of my evening and with kids and a wife at home I cant return to that level again, but there will be another one, I hope its just as good too, albeit diffrent. 

I will update my sig when then work is done, hope to see you all there. 

Gaz 

PS the weight loss journey, regardless of blog will NEVER end !


----------



## gb155 (20 Dec 2009)

Original post updated with new video


----------



## ianrauk (20 Dec 2009)

Good to see you & the video back Gaz..and glad to hear the blog will be returning
Hope everything else works out for you...


----------



## gb155 (20 Dec 2009)

ianrauk said:


> Good to see you & the video back Gaz..and glad to hear the blog will be returning
> Hope everything else works out for you...




Cheers man, there is a link in the video to the new blog, there isnt much there, its gonna take time but things are returing to normal and hopfully the blog will be in full swing before too long.


----------



## postman (21 Dec 2009)

All the very best in 2010.You have achieved so much .Don't go back to that large bloke .

Have a good Christmas and a happy New Year.


----------



## gb155 (22 Dec 2009)

postman said:


> All the very best in 2010.You have achieved so much .Don't go back to that large bloke .
> 
> Have a good Christmas and a happy New Year.



Thanks, and worry not, that "large bloke" will never be seen again


----------



## postman (22 Dec 2009)

I bought a cycling magazine yesterday in Harrogate .After visiting the hospital .

Cycling _Active _ Lead story I lost 3st and rode 100 miles .

You ought to get in touch with them .And blow him out of the water .As good as his story is .Nowhere near as good as yours .


----------



## DATA311 (30 Dec 2009)

Very well done budd, I'm looking for inspiration in loosing another 3st, I do have numerous obstacles to contend with, like being disabled with a muscle wasting disease for one. So all of any exercise that I do tends to be with bikes, exercise bike, rowing machine and free weights.
Up till now I have lost 2st and seeing what you have achieved just makes it look that more possible providing I concentrate on putting in the work to reach my goal.........
Again well done budd, and keep it up..............


----------



## Mark_Robson (31 Dec 2009)

Yours is an inspirational story Gaz. I wish you every success in 2010.


----------



## Rykard (31 Dec 2009)

Mark_Robson said:


> Yours is an inspirational story Gaz. I wish you every success in 2010.



me too, time to get off my ass and get down to business.


----------



## rh100 (4 Jan 2010)

Hi Gaz

Very impressive and an inspiration to me. All the best for 2010.

Rich


----------



## Jamesb (31 Jan 2010)

well done, good luck for 2010


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (18 Feb 2010)

Wow.

Watched the video.

Now decided that my next ride won't be from the car at Hathersage, it will include the climb each way to fox house

Like Data above I could stand to lose another 3 after losing 2 (OK, another 4 after losing 2 ideally!) and seeing your achievements reminds me that it CAN be done!

Thanks for that and good luck!


----------



## gb155 (26 Mar 2010)

Thanks everyone, I appreciate your comments


----------



## efreeti (6 Apr 2010)

Hi Gaz,

After reading your thread here last week I was rather surprised to see you about three hours later cycling through Hyde (last Wednesday afternoon). Small world and all that! 

Anyway, congratulations and thanks for the inspiration. After loosing 6 stone over the last year I really want to try and get rid of the 7th and final stone before the ManchesterBlackpool ride and reading your story has given me a good kick up the arse!


----------



## gb155 (6 Apr 2010)

efreeti said:


> Hi Gaz,
> 
> After reading your thread here last week I was rather surprised to see you about three hours later cycling through Hyde (last Wednesday afternoon). Small world and all that!
> 
> Anyway, congratulations and thanks for the inspiration. After loosing 6 stone over the last year I really want to try and get rid of the 7th and final stone before the ManchesterBlackpool ride and reading your story has given me a good kick up the arse!



Where in Hyde was I ? You should have given me a shout, I dont bite, 'onest guv 

Im originally from not too far away from Halifax myself, what brought you to these parts ?

Way to go on the weight loss too.

Gaz


----------



## Cat (16 Apr 2010)

Hi Gaz,

congratulations on what you have achieved so far 

How are you getting on since your vid update was last year, wondered how your getting on this year 

How you doing it through healthy eating and excercise or are you part of a club?

I lost 5 stone 3lbs starting in april 2009 and finishing in november 2009. The hardest part for me is keeping it off, these days x


----------



## Nkaj (20 Apr 2010)

well done mate,good to see some people are out there working hard!


----------



## petercarson (25 Apr 2010)

gb155 said:


> _*POST UPDATED 20.12.09*_
> 
> 
> View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jTmcWQV-JNc




Hi there, Gary is it? 

I'm new to the site and just stumbles on this thread. Amazing story, and i checked out the UTube vid. Also amazing. How's it all going? I see no recent updates, but would be interested to know if you've "maintained the rage" as some like to say. 

Peter.


----------



## gb155 (26 Apr 2010)

petercarson said:


> Hi there, Gary is it?
> 
> I'm new to the site and just stumbles on this thread. Amazing story, and i checked out the UTube vid. Also amazing. How's it all going? I see no recent updates, but would be interested to know if you've "maintained the rage" as some like to say.
> 
> Peter.



Hi Peter

Thanks very much for your comments

I have not done any videos for quite some time, however you can view my blog here:

http://theamazing39stonecyclist.wordpress.com/

Cycled 138 miles last week so I hope I have kept the rage


----------



## Bond (26 Apr 2010)

Well done mate, fantastic work.


----------



## gb155 (26 Apr 2010)

Bond said:


> Well done mate, fantastic work.



Thanks


----------



## TheBoyBilly (25 May 2010)

How much of an inspiration have you been Gaz? Well let me tell you......I have tried all sorts to get my weight down including most of the 'fad' diets, gym and walking (running or jogging is a no-no with my joints). But it has been after watching your success that I have knuckled down and started regular commuting on my Brompton, one treadmill session at the gym per week ( any more often and it gets boring ) and regular nice long (for me) rides between Brighton and Littlehampton (and beyond). I have just had to work out a regime to fit around my work and, to be honest, I don't know why I didn't get on my bike ages ago. When I say bike, I mean bikes as I now have 4 such is my enjoyment. I have even taken to wearing cycling gear now whereas before I used to commute in my uniform which was a real pain to be honest. I get silly remarks about my appearance in bike togs from the numpty brigade at work but it's ME who feels great now.

Good luck Gaz.

Bill


----------



## Mrs Bear (4 Jun 2010)

Congratulations Gaz, you have done amazing well and are a real inspiration.

On your blog you have a photo of a monitor with some software that shows your speed and calories burned etc. Does it connect to your trainer and what is the software?

MB


----------



## NigC (7 Jun 2010)

Fantastic achievement to lose so much weight, many congratulations. Best of luck in getting down to your target 

I've just started out in my own (much smaller) quest to lose 4+ stone. Cycling is going to play a big part in this too - both commuting and on the exercise bike. Hopefully Dreams Come True will benefit and provide my motivation when things get tough - you've provided my inspiration


----------



## gb155 (7 Jun 2010)

Sorry I have just returned from vacation, will reply in the coming days

Gaz


----------



## gb155 (8 Jun 2010)

TheBoyBilly said:


> How much of an inspiration have you been Gaz? Well let me tell you......I have tried all sorts to get my weight down including most of the 'fad' diets, gym and walking (running or jogging is a no-no with my joints). But it has been after watching your success that I have knuckled down and started regular commuting on my Brompton, one treadmill session at the gym per week ( any more often and it gets boring ) and regular nice long (for me) rides between Brighton and Littlehampton (and beyond). I have just had to work out a regime to fit around my work and, to be honest, I don't know why I didn't get on my bike ages ago. When I say bike, I mean bikes as I now have 4 such is my enjoyment. I have even taken to wearing cycling gear now whereas before I used to commute in my uniform which was a real pain to be honest. I get silly remarks about my appearance in bike togs from the numpty brigade at work but it's ME who feels great now.
> 
> Good luck Gaz.
> 
> Bill



Hey Bill

Well done and chosing to change, I found through the years that it can be the hardest part.

People will always judge but only we know just how much better we feel now !!!!

Well done and keep on it mate


----------



## gb155 (8 Jun 2010)

Mrs Bear said:


> Congratulations Gaz, you have done amazing well and are a real inspiration.
> 
> On your blog you have a photo of a monitor with some software that shows your speed and calories burned etc. Does it connect to your trainer and what is the software?
> 
> MB



Thanks 

Its a Tacx I Magic 2010 Turbo Trainer, what you can see is TTS2.0


----------



## gb155 (8 Jun 2010)

NigC said:


> Fantastic achievement to lose so much weight, many congratulations. Best of luck in getting down to your target
> 
> I've just started out in my own (much smaller) quest to lose 4+ stone. Cycling is going to play a big part in this too - both commuting and on the exercise bike. Hopefully Dreams Come True will benefit and provide my motivation when things get tough - you've provided my inspiration



Thanks very much, only a few stone to go now, but I know they will be the hardest ones.

I used to think getting to goal was a dream that wouldnt come true, after all my NHS goal was to LOSE 25stone !!!!!!!!! but im almost there !!!!!

and all I do is commute (ok so most days I commute 30 miles but hey lol) IT CAN happen for you too mate, good luck !!!!


----------



## NigC (9 Jun 2010)

gb155 said:


> Thanks very much, only a few stone to go now, but I know they will be the hardest ones.
> 
> I used to think getting to goal was a dream that wouldnt come true, after all my NHS goal was to LOSE 25stone !!!!!!!!! but im almost there !!!!!
> 
> and all I do is commute (ok so most days I commute 30 miles but hey lol) IT CAN happen for you too mate, good luck !!!!



Cheers 

My commute is a 10.5 mile round trip, so nothing close to yours. But the extra work I'm doing on the bike at home is making a big difference.

I know I _can_ lose weight - many times I've lost 5kgs or so but then given up and ended up putting on more  It's having the motivation to get off my arse and do it properly! Somehow my wife's motivational "speeches" don't work  So maybe doing it for charity will do the trick.

So far I've lost 2kg in 8 days (plus another kg the week before that, but that's before I started getting sponsors). Things are moving in the right direction and not going too fast


----------



## gb155 (9 Jun 2010)

NigC said:


> Cheers
> 
> *My commute is a 10.5 mile round trip, so nothing close to yours.* But the extra work I'm doing on the bike at home is making a big difference.
> 
> ...



Mine is an 11 mile round trip, if I go the normal way LOL

You are deffo moving in the right direction, now just keep it up mate


----------



## gb155 (17 Aug 2010)

I'm doing a new one of these, got some great new piccys :-)

Gimme a couple of weeks to polish it though 

Gaz


----------



## avsd (17 Aug 2010)

Well done that man and a excellent video to boot


----------



## gb155 (18 Aug 2010)

Well, Here is the NEW video


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hUSimNBZsBE


Im proud of it, so enjoy !


----------



## Maizie (19 Aug 2010)

Brilliant as ever (and great choice of music! I have a Road ID wristband [with emergency contact details, etc] on it, and the bottom line was spare so I put "Don't stop me now..." on it!)

You need to do one of those photos of you wearing one of your old t-shirts, or standing in your old trousers


----------



## gb155 (19 Aug 2010)

Maizie said:


> Brilliant as ever (and great choice of music! I have a Road ID wristband [with emergency contact details, etc] on it, and the bottom line was spare so I put "Don't stop me now..." on it!)
> 
> You need to do one of those photos of you wearing one of your old t-shirts, or standing in your old trousers



Cheers Maizie

I heard the tune the other day and thought, what a great idea 

Im have to admit that its the best one I have done so far, regardless of my progress, I mean for the production quality 

A pic like that will come, but when I am at goal weight


----------



## Banjo (19 Aug 2010)

gb155 said:


> Cheers Maizie
> 
> I heard the tune the other day and thought, what a great idea
> 
> ...




Nice one Gaz and the music really fits it.

I have been letting it slide lately and gone back up nearly half a stone so using your latest video as inspiration to knuckle down again. Cheers.


----------



## gb155 (19 Aug 2010)

Banjo said:


> Nice one Gaz and the music really fits it.
> 
> I have been letting it slide lately and gone back up nearly half a stone so using your latest video as inspiration to knuckle down again. Cheers.



I wish you good luck mate, and if my video can, in some little way help then I will be over the moon 

Gaz


----------



## TheBoyBilly (20 Aug 2010)

Great vid Gaz. I am still at it mate (although I have hit another plateau) but getting there nevertheless. And you a fellow Red too!






Bill


----------



## gb155 (22 Aug 2010)

TheBoyBilly said:


> Great vid Gaz. I am still at it mate (although I have hit another plateau) but getting there nevertheless. And you a fellow Red too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cheers Bill

That will happen, Its happened to me, and im sure 99% of people, I discovered only last week how to beat the crap outta a stall/plateau but everyone works in diffrent ways, and its taken 2 years to find a way that works for me, the week before last I lost *just* 2 lbs, last week, ***8lbs***....You will find a way mate.

Gaz


----------



## TheBoyBilly (22 Aug 2010)

I think this latest plateau is simply because I have been a bit lazy of late and, although putting in no less miles, I am riding at a more sedate pace at times. I have been out on the Langster and have ached a bit after the hills so that I have been taking it a bit too easy on the commutes by Brompton. Once my legs get rid of this soreness I shall up the ante again.

Bill


----------



## gb155 (23 Aug 2010)

TheBoyBilly said:


> I think this latest plateau is simply because I have been a bit lazy of late and, although putting in no less miles, I am riding at a more sedate pace at times. I have been out on the Langster and have ached a bit after the hills so that I have been taking it a bit too easy on the commutes by Brompton. Once my legs get rid of this soreness I shall up the ante again.
> 
> Bill



The main thing is you know the cause and are willing to deal with it, Good Luck !


Gaz


----------



## TheBoyBilly (23 Aug 2010)

gb155 said:


> The main thing is you know the cause and are willing to deal with it, Good Luck !
> 
> 
> Gaz



Cheers Gaz, I aim to mix my cycling with the pull-up exercises (recommended by Jimboalee) at the gym this week. I gave it a go the other day at a mate's house and to be perfectly honest - it was embarassing. I could barely do one lift  Still, you have to start somewhere I suppose. 

Bill


----------



## gb155 (25 Aug 2010)

TheBoyBilly said:


> Cheers Gaz, I aim to mix my cycling with the pull-up exercises (recommended by Jimboalee) at the gym this week. I gave it a go the other day at a mate's house and to be perfectly honest - it was embarassing. I could barely do one lift  Still, you have to start somewhere I suppose.
> 
> Bill



Let's not forget, I could only just do 1 mile cycling when I first started, as you say, we all start somewhere.


----------



## fatboysoontobeslim (4 Sep 2010)

hey fella just joined this sight and would like to tilt my hat to ye!!!!! fantastic keep it up. early days for me lost 2 and a half stone another stone to go struggle at times then kick myself up the arse lol. one thing i will not wish ye luck with is when ye team comes to goodison park next saturday



come on you blues lets hope for a repeat of last year!!!!




ps. probably be cryin in me beer satyurday night


----------



## gb155 (4 Sep 2010)

fatboysoontobeslim said:


> hey fella just joined this sight and would like to tilt my hat to ye!!!!! fantastic keep it up. early days for me lost 2 and a half stone another stone to go struggle at times then kick myself up the arse lol. one thing i will not wish ye luck with is when ye team comes to goodison park next saturday
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Cheers Man, what type of hat is it though 

Good luck in getting to goal, I'm close myself now, not as close as you but I am getting there, feels good doesnt it ?

PS, I refer you to this picture for next week  (I know its the old shirt but I have been waiting years to wear it LOL)


----------



## TheBoyBilly (4 Sep 2010)

Ah, the People's club v God's club (Away win)


----------



## gb155 (15 Sep 2010)

TheBoyBilly said:


> Ah, the People's club v God's club (Away win)




Hummmm, Poor prediction mate :-)

PLEASE say we will lose Vs Liverpool this weekend :-)


----------



## Lien Sdrawde (2 Oct 2010)

Hi Gaz. There was a feature on you in the Tameside Advertiser last week. Amazing story.
I'm in Guide Bridge so hope to see you whizzing by me one day. Neil.


----------



## gb155 (5 Oct 2010)

Lien Sdrawde said:


> Hi Gaz. There was a feature on you in the Tameside Advertiser last week. Amazing story.
> I'm in Guide Bridge so hope to see you whizzing by me one day. Neil.





Hi Neil

Thanks, The story was great yes, but the picture, not so great if I am honest, So this weekend I did some new piccys and uploaded a new video, so for anyone that saw the pics, if they see the video, they will get a better idea.

Here it is:


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MlIeUgw-KXc


----------



## sparty69 (13 Oct 2010)

Quite remarkable Gaz!, well done. Whether you like it or not you are an inspiration to a large number of people . I'll have to keep an eye out for you. I live in Hadfield and am out and about a lot of the time, if I see you I'll stop and shake your hand.

All the best matey, keep it up.


----------



## gb155 (18 Oct 2010)

sparty69 said:


> Quite remarkable Gaz!, well done. Whether you like it or not you are an inspiration to a large number of people . I'll have to keep an eye out for you. I live in Hadfield and am out and about a lot of the time, if I see you I'll stop and shake your hand.
> 
> All the best matey, keep it up.




Thanks mate, I appreciate that, I'll look forward to our handshake 

Gaz


----------



## Rhino (2 Nov 2010)

Honestly an inspiration to many people, myself included.

What advice would you give to a 20 stone lad wanting to lose weight and get fit via Cycling?


----------



## gb155 (4 Nov 2010)

Rhino said:


> Honestly an inspiration to many people, myself included.
> 
> What advice would you give to a 20 stone lad wanting to lose weight and get fit via Cycling?



I have responded to your topic mate 

but as a breif overview i'd say find something you ENJOY , I can beat my self in the gym all day, but I LOVE Cycling, by doing something you enjoy you will WANT to get up on days like this , I have never had a day off due to weather, EVER !!!

Make it part of your routine and NEVER EVER Stop


----------



## chigman (4 Nov 2010)

Rhino said:


> Honestly an inspiration to many people, myself included.
> 
> What advice would you give to a 20 stone lad wanting to lose weight and get fit via Cycling?




Hi Rhino

I was a 20st 4.5lb lad 10 months ago and had to lose weight for my own well being. I used to cycle years ago and loved it, so getting back into it was a natural thing to do to lose the weight, well that coupled with a proper diet eating healthy food.

Steve

I started off with just a Brompton which I use to take away in our motor-home and did 25 milers on it to start off with. I then bought my latest bike , a Cube cross-team hybrid which I am now doing a fair few miles on each week up to around the 50 mile mark (have done one sixty mile event ride) and averaging 17-18 mph, so well chuffed with the progress I've made. Oh, I now weigh as of this morning, 14st 9lb. I am trying to get down to 14 but this last bit is being very stubborn to get off. Good luck to what ever route you go down to burn the flab mate, you just need to be committed and stick with a plan.


----------



## chigman (4 Nov 2010)

gb155 said:


> Hi Neil
> 
> Thanks, The story was great yes, but the picture, not so great if I am honest, So this weekend I did some new piccys and uploaded a new video, so for anyone that saw the pics, if they see the video, they will get a better idea.
> 
> ...




I just watched your vid mate and have to say that it's unbeleivable. A massive effort which took guts to do. Nice one.

Steve


----------



## gb155 (4 Nov 2010)

chigman said:


> I just watched your vid mate and have to say that it's unbeleivable. A massive effort which took guts to do. Nice one.
> 
> Steve





Thanks Mate


----------



## gb155 (18 Dec 2010)

End of the year, brings a new video

[media]
]View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p--p6sZsczo[/media]


Mod's can you update page one please.


----------



## gb155 (19 Dec 2010)

Thanks Ian, for fixing it

Gaz


----------



## Browser (19 Dec 2010)

Just when I think I've done well shifting 2 stone in 2 years I watch this!!!! Awe-inspiring mate, and a bloody good foil to all of the "I've tried dieting and I just can't lose any weight" types you hear so much.
If it's OK with you and if I can figure out how, would it be OK if I linked your vid to my Facebook wall please?


----------



## gb155 (19 Dec 2010)

Browser said:


> Just when I think I've done well shifting 2 stone in 2 years I watch this!!!! Awe-inspiring mate, and a bloody good foil to all of the "I've tried dieting and I just can't lose any weight" types you hear so much.
> If it's OK with you and if I can figure out how, would it be OK if I linked your vid to my Facebook wall please?



Well done

Feel free to link it mate, the more we inspire the better


----------



## ianrauk (19 Dec 2010)

Gaz,
What do you workmates think? Though I think I can guess.
And I can imagine your family/children are over the moon at your new healthy look/lifestyle.


----------



## gb155 (20 Dec 2010)

Its all good mate

the great thing about work is I'ma trainer, so I get to mould these people from the start, as a result, over 50% are now cyclists :-)

Some people call it bullying LOL I call it showing them the light


----------



## Garz (20 Dec 2010)

That's Jeffing amazing big man, well actually now skinny man!

Congrats on all that effort Gaz your looking like a slick mountain goat - awesome stuff!


----------



## gb155 (30 Dec 2010)

Garz said:


> That's Jeffing amazing big man, well actually now skinny man!
> 
> Congrats on all that effort Gaz your looking like a slick mountain goat - awesome stuff!





Thanks Man

I assume a Slick mountain goat is a good thing ? LOL

Gaz


----------



## roscco (22 Jan 2011)

Hi, just seen the vid for the first time, blooming amazing! Goes to show what will power can do. Well done fella.


----------



## gb155 (24 Jan 2011)

roscco said:


> Hi, just seen the vid for the first time, blooming amazing! Goes to show what will power can do. Well done fella.



Cheers Dude


----------



## davehann (6 Mar 2011)

you are a legend!
keep it up
many more should follow.


----------



## gb155 (18 Mar 2011)

davehann said:


> you are a legend!
> keep it up
> many more should follow.



Thanks Dave :-)


----------



## The Jogger (21 Mar 2011)

Gaz I know the cycling was good but how did you tackle the food and hunger etc.


----------



## gb155 (22 Mar 2011)

The Jogger said:


> Gaz I know the cycling was good but how did you tackle the food and hunger etc.



TBH hunger was overcome with sheer bloody mindedness , I wish there was a "Real" answer but truth be told, there isnt, thats just how I did it.


----------



## david k (24 Apr 2011)

well done, my weight has always fluctuated. i was always trying to put weight on when playing rugby , now older im trying to loose it. thyroid issues dont help but im no stranger to getting weight of or on! not to that level i go between 14 1/2s to 18 1/2s at max


----------



## gb155 (2 May 2011)

david k said:


> well done, my weight has always fluctuated. i was always trying to put weight on when playing rugby , now older im trying to loose it. *thyroid issues *dont help but im no stranger to getting weight of or on! not to that level i go between 14 1/2s to 18 1/2s at max



I have an under active one


----------



## Savo (20 Jun 2011)

You are an inspiration!


----------



## gb155 (21 Jun 2011)

Savo said:


> You are an inspiration!



FARRRR Too kind


----------



## gb155 (26 Jun 2011)

New video time, Think this song is so me, and this is IMO just a pure-celebration, 

but is this better than the rest?


[media]
]View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kwvIhTlxd_U[/media]


----------



## Tyres23 (5 Jul 2011)

Well by god what a star I started my own journey last July and so far 10 stone down I'm now down to 15 stone the day I hit 15 stone was the day my shinty new specialezd Tarmac sl2 became my baby!!!! Had it 4 weeks gone from 25 miles looking for my. 50 and the weight loss has kicked off again ... Will power and the right frame of mind fir me and a shiny carbon bike !!! Will I go backnot a chance I love my new life ... Congrats again!!!!


----------



## Atyl1972 (7 Jul 2011)

brilliant mate, brilliant..must have been hard to overcome the eating disorder, any disorder is hard to overcome but eating and at that weight, hats off to you man big time and a great video to watch and hopefully will change peoples lives for the better, this is very inspirational..


gb155 said:


> New video time, Think this song is so me, and this is IMO just a pure-celebration,
> 
> but is this better than the rest?
> 
> ...


----------



## American Cyclist (17 Jul 2011)

Wow, amazing amazing and amazing. You are an inspiration to us all, no matter the goal, you have showed us that it IS possible. Thank you.


----------



## Ellis456 (17 Jul 2011)

Respect to your dedication sir. Well done.


----------



## gb155 (17 Jul 2011)

American Cyclist said:


> Wow, amazing amazing and amazing. You are an inspiration to us all, no matter the goal, you have showed us that it IS possible. Thank you.



Your welcome

LOVE the username


----------



## petecworld (17 Jul 2011)

Amazing Story, i too have taken to Cycling to loose weight i was a mere 28 stone in January and have now lost 9 Stone and all this is down to the bike ( and diet change) you are an inspiration to me well done, i hope to catch you up soon


----------



## Andrew_P (20 Jul 2011)

petecworld said:


> Amazing Story, i too have taken to Cycling to loose weight i was a mere 28 stone in January and have now lost 9 Stone and all this is down to the bike ( and diet change) you are an inspiration to me well done, i hope to catch you up soon




That is amazing, is it still falling off?


----------



## gb155 (20 Jul 2011)

petecworld said:


> Amazing Story, i too have taken to Cycling to loose weight i was a mere 28 stone in January and have now lost 9 Stone and all this is down to the bike ( and diet change) you are an inspiration to me well done, i hope to catch you up soon



Well done 

Race ya


----------



## mrmacmusic (25 Aug 2011)

...and there was me thinking I'd done well to lose 5 stone!

I was 17st12 when I decided to change my lifestyle, and weighed 12st10 when I stepped on the scales last Saturday for my weekly weigh-in.... (I blogged about my story here, with an update here if you're interested). I went about things differently from you – you could say I did it "My Way"




– and only recently started cycling. I built up to 15 mile runs, bought a more road-orientated bike, joined a friendly cycle forum (!) and started commuting every now and again (28 mile round trip). Did it once at first, then twice a week last week. Today was my third cyclo-commute this week, and I'm chuffed.

People told me my weight-loss and change of lifestyle was inspirational, but I think it pales into insignificance reading your story. Well done Gaz


----------



## gb155 (25 Aug 2011)

mrmacmusic said:


> *...and there was me thinking I'd done well to lose 5 stone!*
> 
> I was 17st12 when I decided to change my lifestyle, and weighed 12st10 when I stepped on the scales last Saturday for my weekly weigh-in.... (I blogged about my story here, with an update here if you're interested). I went about things differently from you – you could say I did it "My Way"
> 
> ...



and you have done well, bloody well in fact mate, dont belittle your own accomplishments (there are plenty of others that will LOL) you have done really well and it was an enjoyable read too.

All the best

Gaz


----------



## mrmacmusic (25 Aug 2011)

Thanks Gaz, and glad you enjoyed the blog posts too!


----------



## gb155 (12 Oct 2011)

Could a VERY Kind mod PLEASE update the OP- This is my new "Olympic" Targeted video - let's hope it hits the spot with the selectors 
[media]
]View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=acj6ufiX7Kk[/media]


----------



## Brahan (14 Oct 2011)

Carrying the Olympic torch just because you've lost weight? Really? Respect to what you've done mate, no doubt absolutely no doubt what so ever, but really? You're joking right?


----------



## gb155 (28 Oct 2011)

Brahan said:


> Carrying the Olympic torch just because you've lost weight? Really? Respect to what you've done mate, no doubt absolutely no doubt what so ever, *but really? You're joking right?*



No.


----------



## gary in derby (7 Nov 2011)

my understanding of the olympics it to inspire mankind to get off its backside and get moving. 

Gary, i do hope you get to carry the torch, as i know you have inspired me to do something about my weight and previously sedintary lifestyle. i am sure im not the only one. so in reply to Brahan, Gary's amazing weight loss, is only part of it. if you take into account all the other people out there that have followed his example, carrying the torch is the least tthe country could do, personally think the Queen should give him a gong.

Gary (the other FB who is shrinking)


----------



## tudor (7 Nov 2011)

Wow, that is pretty impressive.


----------



## PeteT (7 Nov 2011)

All the stories on this thread are truly inspirational. Well done to you all. I thought I'd done well losing 1st 4lbs (although I was only 12st 4lbs to start with & am 5ft 5ins tall) but it's nothing compared to what you have all achieved. You all deserve a medal.


----------



## Brahan (7 Nov 2011)

gary in derby said:


> my understanding of the olympics it to inspire mankind to get off its backside and get moving.
> 
> Gary, i do hope you get to carry the torch, as i know you have inspired me to do something about my weight and previously sedintary lifestyle. i am sure im not the only one. so in reply to Brahan, Gary's amazing weight loss, is only part of it. if you take into account all the other people out there that have followed his example, *carrying the torch is the least tthe country could do, personally think the Queen should give him a gong.*
> 
> Gary (the other FB who is shrinking)



LOL


----------



## gb155 (12 Nov 2011)

gary in derby said:


> my understanding of the olympics it to inspire mankind to get off its backside and get moving.
> 
> Gary, i do hope you get to carry the torch, as i know you have inspired me to do something about my weight and previously sedintary lifestyle. i am sure im not the only one. so in reply to Brahan, Gary's amazing weight loss, is only part of it. if you take into account all the other people out there that have followed his example, carrying the torch is the least tthe country could do, personally think the Queen should give him a gong.
> 
> Gary (the other FB who is shrinking)



Thanks Dude

and Im glad I continue to inspire - I am at 13 stone now and have been for months, for all intensive purposes my journey is done, I could now delete my blog, do no more interviews and sat back, cycle to work and enjoy the success I have achieved 

BUT

I want to help others, I never thought at 30+ stone I could exercise , It took me SEEING someone of that weight DOING it before I did, so I put myself out there now, to say to people who felt like I did that it CAN be done.

The fact that you are one person who has been inspired by me, well, thats what its all about and its people like YOU that I thank for keeping ME going.

Right, i'll shut up now LOL


----------



## gb155 (12 Nov 2011)

PeteT said:


> All the stories on this thread are truly inspirational. Well done to you all. I thought I'd done well losing 1st 4lbs (although I was only 12st 4lbs to start with & am 5ft 5ins tall) but it's nothing compared to what you have all achieved. You all deserve a medal.



Anyone who makes a life style change and loses and keep weight off deserves the plaudits dude, so do give yourself a pat on the back !


----------



## Peteaud (29 Nov 2011)

Why should you not carry the torch?

Total respect to what you have done.


----------



## GentleBenn (29 Nov 2011)

Hey gb155, saw a piece about you today about your olympic torch hopes in cycling active , good luck !


----------



## migrantwing (13 Dec 2011)

Inspiration...if there ever was any. Excellent! well done!


----------



## the dragster (13 Dec 2011)

gb155 said:


> _*POST UPDATED 19-12-10*_
> 
> [media]
> ]View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p--p6sZsczo[/media]





your an insipration to many people.


----------



## gb155 (15 Dec 2011)

GentleBenn said:


> Hey gb155, saw a piece about you today about your olympic torch hopes in cycling active , good luck !


 

Hey Benn, just seen this message

I wasnt aware Cycling Active ran anything TBH

Sadly, I didnt make the cut :0(


----------



## GentleBenn (15 Dec 2011)

Sorry to hear that gb !


----------



## mmoore5553 (20 Dec 2011)

Wow that is an inspiring video. Congrats. I never knew cycling could cut the weight like you have shown.


----------



## gb155 (21 Dec 2011)

GentleBenn said:


> Sorry to hear that gb !


 
Thanks Dude


----------



## gb155 (21 Dec 2011)

mmoore5553 said:


> Wow that is an inspiring video. Congrats. I never knew cycling could cut the weight like you have shown.


 
Cycling is ACE !


----------



## Garz (21 Dec 2011)

AMAZING vid there Gaz - well done mate!


----------



## BrumJim (21 Dec 2011)

gb155 said:


> Hey Benn, just seen this message
> 
> I wasnt aware Cycling Active ran anything TBH
> 
> Sadly, I didnt make the cut :0(


That's shocking! You're still a hero to us on here, Gaz.


----------



## gb155 (21 Dec 2011)

BrumJim said:


> That's shocking! You're still a hero to us on here, Gaz.




Thanks dude

Was a bit gutted but u get on with it eh


----------



## gb155 (23 Dec 2011)




----------



## Red Light (23 Dec 2011)

Congratulations!

But was your real secret hidden in the sound track? 

♫♫ Yes, there were times, I'm sure you knew, 
When I bit off more than I could chew, 
But through it all, when there was doubt, 
I ate it up and spit it out. ♫♫


----------



## Rykard (23 Dec 2011)

better than Cav...


----------



## gb155 (23 Dec 2011)

Rykard said:


> better than Cav...




Never - but thanks


----------



## gb155 (23 Dec 2011)

Red Light said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> But was your real secret hidden in the sound track?
> 
> ...




Lol class


----------



## Ghost Donkey (17 Jan 2012)

Bloody hell. I've never actually watched a video in this thread before. Truly amazing and inspirational. It shows what can be done. Amazing, amazing and another amazing for good measure.


----------



## gb155 (17 Jan 2012)

Ghost Donkey said:


> Bloody hell. I've never actually watched a video in this thread before. Trudy amazing and inspirational. Itt shows what can be done. Amazing, amazing and another amazing for good measure.


 

too kind !, thank you


----------



## gettingintoit (19 Jan 2012)

your a real inspiration .. ive just set out on my journey from 24 stone ... im using cycling and you show it can be done and can be done well


----------



## gb155 (19 Jan 2012)

gettingintoit said:


> your a real inspiration .. ive just set out on my journey from 24 stone ... im using cycling and you show it can be done and can be done well


Good Luck man !!!!!


----------



## gettingintoit (20 Jan 2012)

thanks


----------



## Raxone (21 Jan 2012)

Great Gaz!! u really did a great job for ur health!!


----------



## gb155 (21 Jan 2012)

Raxone said:


> Great Gaz!! u really did a great job for ur health!!


 
Thanks


----------



## Banjo (27 Jan 2012)

Hi Gaz just read your articl;e in Cycling Plus. Your still out there inspiring people to control their weight and get fit keep it up Gaz and I cant think of anyone who deserved to carry the torch more than you.


----------



## siadwell (27 Jan 2012)

Yes, well done Gaz. I showed my kids the pics and they were open mouthed at the difference.


----------



## gb155 (28 Jan 2012)

Banjo said:


> Hi Gaz just read your articl;e in Cycling Plus. Your still out there inspiring people to control their weight and get fit keep it up Gaz and I cant think of anyone who deserved to carry the torch more than you.


 

Thanks but sadly, I wasn't selected


----------



## gb155 (28 Jan 2012)

siadwell said:


> Yes, we'll done Gaz. I showed my kids the pics and they were open mouthed at the difference.


 

Thats what its all about, inspiring the NEXT generation NOT to make the mistakes I did


----------



## paulw1969 (28 Jan 2012)

just watched your videos Gaz.....good on you thats amazing commitment and i doff my hat to you a thousand times....


----------



## gb155 (28 Jan 2012)

paulw1969 said:


> just watched your videos Gaz.....good on you thats amazing commitment and i doff my hat to you a thousand times....


 
Too kind, thank you


----------



## Speedywheelsjeans (26 Feb 2012)

Wow mate, I don't know you, but i can say I'm proud of you!
Firstly for turning down the gastric band ... and secondly for actually doing it your way and the accomplishment of dropping ALL THAT WEIGHT  .. Be an example for all those people struggling with obesity and show them that gastric bypass isnt the only way.
Well done fella.


----------



## postman (14 Mar 2012)

Just want to say a well done to you.I have watched two loss weight progs on telly recently.Biggest loser which finished last night in a big fanfare finish.And something on the lines of Obese one year to live.Some American bloke.
So last night a chap wins £25,000.Well done and he also shares it with his neice.Great gesture.
But you did it all by yourself.No telly, no cash incentive, no personal trainers.
Well done,that seems inadequate praise.But big on you mate.


----------



## gb155 (15 Mar 2012)

Thanks guys

My incentive was to save my life, I managed that, now I get a chance to live again , thats all a person REALLY Needs


----------



## postman (15 Mar 2012)

I have just watched the video sorry i have not seen it before.A liitle stay in hospital kept me off her for a while.Brilliant video.Loved the picture of the Highroad kit glasses and helmet.the works.Superb what a star.What more can we say.


----------



## fuji-stu (25 Mar 2012)

well done! a true insperation Didn't i see you in a cycling mag? or cycle weekly


----------



## gb155 (25 Mar 2012)

fuji-stu said:


> well done! a true insperation Didn't i see you in a cycling mag? or cycle weekly


 
Thanks dude 


March 2011 cycling active and march 2012 cycling plus


----------



## fuji-stu (26 Mar 2012)

Thought so well done


----------



## gb155 (8 Apr 2012)

fuji-stu said:


> Thought so well done




Thanks dude


----------



## D7JAB (20 Apr 2012)

Just stumbled on this thread...
Mate what an achievement!!! I got back in the saddle to get fit and loose about 2 stone and this life story of yours (Litrally Life) is brilliant. I only have a tiny ammount to loose but reading this has geared me up to taking the long and hilly way home.
Keep it up!


----------



## gb155 (20 Apr 2012)

D7JAB said:


> Just stumbled on this thread...
> Mate what an achievement!!! I got back in the saddle to get fit and loose about 2 stone and this life story of yours (Litrally Life) is brilliant. I only have a tiny ammount to loose but reading this has geared me up to taking the long and hilly way home.
> Keep it up!




Superb to hear dude


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (14 Jul 2012)

Amazing! I know this thread is quite old but this is fantastic!


----------



## zippygeorgeandben (9 Aug 2012)

Wow what a transformation - I cannot wait to get my bike on Tuesday. Quick question - were you a bit anxious stepping onto the tarmac your first time out?


----------



## kedab (12 Aug 2012)

what a true inspiration you are fella


----------



## mikmurray (12 Aug 2012)

You should be a cycling advert for cycling, you have done really really well, abit of determination, and belief and anything is possible.
AWESOME


----------



## BrianEvesham (12 Aug 2012)

Inspirational my friend. It makes my target look pathetic. Well done to you sir.


----------



## gb155 (12 Aug 2012)

zippygeorgeandben said:


> Wow what a transformation - I cannot wait to get my bike on Tuesday. Quick question - were you a bit anxious stepping onto the tarmac your first time out?


I crapped myself


----------



## gb155 (12 Aug 2012)

mikmurray said:


> You should be a cycling advert for cycling, you have done really really well, abit of determination, and belief and anything is possible.
> AWESOME


I try to make myself an advert for what cycling can do, even offered myself to the govt, mind you they weren't interested


----------



## gb155 (12 Aug 2012)

kedab said:


> what a true inspiration you are fella


Too kind


----------



## smokeysmoo (12 Aug 2012)

jazloc said:


> Amazing! I know this thread is quite old but this is fantastic!


Certainly is. Although it may indeed be 'quite old' it deserves to keep a place on the front page IMO.

So many of us come to cycling with weight and other health issues, God knows I've fought them all my life and continue to do so, sometimes quite well, sometimes not so well 

gb155 is an inspiration to anyone trying to improve their health, whether you want to lose a pound, a stone, or a heck of a lot more, and this thread, along with his own BLOG are a great thing to go back to when you feel your getting off track.

and do you know what makes me really sick? He's a thoroughly nice bloke as well


----------



## gb155 (12 Aug 2012)

smokeysmoo said:


> Certainly is. Although it may indeed be 'quite old' it deserves to keep a place on the front page IMO.
> 
> So many of us come to cycling with weight and other health issues, God knows I've fought them all my life and continue to do so, sometimes quite well, sometimes not so well
> 
> ...


I'm blushing now mate, Thanks 

Now, where does the cheque go?


----------



## mikmurray (12 Aug 2012)

gb155 said:


> I try to make myself an advert for what cycling can do, even offered myself to the govt, mind you they weren't interested


the govt was not interested....................how stupid and blind are they.
They go on about obese kids, healthy living, and with the olympics aswell, you would have thought the govt would have jumped at the chance to put your transformation on show, even if it was only for inspiration.
still.........i think everybody who sees or reads this thread/video's will understand and respect what you have done


----------



## mikmurray (12 Aug 2012)

shared your vid on my facebook, hope you dont mind


----------



## gb155 (12 Aug 2012)

mikmurray said:


> the govt was not interested....................how stupid and blind are they.
> They go on about obese kids, healthy living, and with the olympics aswell, you would have thought the govt would have jumped at the chance to put your transformation on show, even if it was only for inspiration.
> still.........i think everybody who sees or reads this thread/video's will understand and respect what you have done


Sadly govt is now all about big business, unless they or a peer backs me ill get nowhere 

Same really as I have such a desire to make a genuine difference regarding obesity in the UK


----------



## gb155 (12 Aug 2012)

mikmurray said:


> shared your vid on my facebook, hope you dont mind


Not at all


----------



## Alex11 (16 Aug 2012)

I take my hat off to you Sir


----------



## gb155 (17 Aug 2012)

Alex11 said:


> I take my hat off to you Sir


Is it a deer stalker?  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Omario7 (19 Aug 2012)

U r truly an inspiration gaz!!! I cudnt bleev wot i was watchin! I knew cyclin was good for u esp. Weight loss (as i has xperienced last yr), but to do wot u did was beyond belief! Brilliant, and keep it up...btw, u look very well for it too! ;-)


----------



## gb155 (19 Aug 2012)

Omario7 said:


> U r truly an inspiration gaz!!! I cudnt bleev wot i was watchin! I knew cyclin was good for u esp. Weight loss (as i has xperienced last yr), but to do wot u did was beyond belief! Brilliant, and keep it up...btw, u look very well for it too! ;-)


Thank you very very much


----------



## Easytigers (2 Sep 2012)

Just wanted to say that I saw your video and think you're an amazing inspiration mate. Had heard about you in a magazine and my family are from Stalybridge and knew a bit about your story. I've let myself slip over the last few years and have set myself the challenge to put it right..just hope I have your level of commitment :-)


----------



## Crosstrailer (3 Sep 2012)

The question I have Gaz is are you still a Chargers fan !!


----------



## gb155 (5 Sep 2012)

Crosstrailer said:


> The question I have Gaz is are you still a Chargers fan !!


Gimme a hellllllllllll yeah,!!!!!! 

Super bowl this year baby, mark my words


----------



## gb155 (5 Sep 2012)

RussLunn said:


> Just wanted to say that I saw your video and think you're an amazing inspiration mate. Had heard about you in a magazine and my family are from Stalybridge and knew a bit about your story. I've let myself slip over the last few years and have set myself the challenge to put it right..just hope I have your level of commitment :-)


Great to hear keep us updated


----------



## Crosstrailer (5 Sep 2012)

gb155 said:


> Gimme a hellllllllllll yeah,!!!!!!
> 
> Super bowl this year baby, mark my words


 
I am hoping that a certain Mr RGIII has something to say about that !!!!


----------



## gb155 (5 Sep 2012)

He looks a real player tbh, rookie season I think is too soon for him, I think it's the chargers best shot for a while, rivers and gates both deserve a ring!!


----------



## Crosstrailer (5 Sep 2012)

In all seriousness the Skins won't even win the East left alone the Superbowl.

The main weakness is the offensive line, its a good job RGIII can run because he is going to be doing a lot of it !!!!!


----------



## david k (16 Sep 2012)

blimey you guys know a lot about american football, i like these:http://www.okstate.com/sports/m-footbl/okst-m-footbl-body.html

although i dont know anywhere as much as you lot


----------



## Pato Donald (18 Sep 2012)

Congrats to the author and thanks for sharing your story! I also checked out the blog and enjoyed seeing how things go on a day-to-day level. You've done a lot of good for yourself and inspire people who face the same troubles you once did! 

The only negative I can see is that you are a Charger fan, but I guess you can't have it all....

Keep up all your great work!


----------



## gb155 (18 Sep 2012)

Pato Donald said:


> Congrats to the author and thanks for sharing your story! I also checked out the blog and enjoyed seeing how things go on a day-to-day level. You've done a lot of good for yourself and inspire people who face the same troubles you once did!
> 
> The only negative I can see is that you are a Charger fan, but I guess you can't have it all....
> 
> Keep up all your great work!


Oi, leave my white hot chargers outta this 

Super bowl baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pato Donald (18 Sep 2012)

gb155 said:


> Oi, leave my white hot chargers outta this
> 
> Super bowl baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Haha, well, I'm a Steelers fan so I guess we'll have to agree to disagree...

I think I saw you're a United fan and I bleed red so at least we can come together on that. One of my life's dreams is to go to Old Trafford! I was gutted at the end of last season but I'm optimistic for this year!


----------



## gb155 (18 Sep 2012)

Pato Donald said:


> Haha, well, I'm a Steelers fan so I guess we'll have to agree to disagree...
> 
> I think I saw you're a United fan and I bleed red so at least we can come together on that. One of my life's dreams is to go to Old Trafford! I was gutted at the end of last season but I'm optimistic for this year!


I'll see you at the bowl then, feel you guys have a good chance 

I've sort of fallen out of love with soccer and into it with cycling tbh 

But once a red always a red


----------



## Pato Donald (18 Sep 2012)

gb155 said:


> I'll see you at the bowl then, feel you guys have a good chance
> 
> I've sort of fallen out of love with soccer and into it with cycling tbh
> 
> But once a red always a red


 
Only so many hours in the day, right! As long as you don't start posting photos of yourself in a City kit, we'll be good! 

What's funny is that I've gone in the opposite direction. The last few years I've gotten into proper football more and gotten away a bit from American football. But I never miss a Steelers game and I do fantasy leagues for money so I suppose I'll never fully escape it. 

All that said, I'm just getting into cycling for fitness and am looking forward to learning as much as I can about the sport. I'm a pathological sports fan so I am excited to really dig into things. Your story was really inspiring and I may be coming to you for tips in the future, so I apologize in advance for being a nuisance!


----------



## matty01 (30 Sep 2012)

Just want to say thanks for the insparation, finding out about your story and reading your blog has helped push me to get back in the saddle after a 15 year break and an extra 5 stone around my waist. My journey in no means could compare to yours but the pain I'm feeling to regain fitness and the constant battle with food is a little easier with the thought of how you succeded. I am a frequent visitor to your blog but any good tips to keep me on the straight and narrow? Diet or training?


----------



## gb155 (30 Sep 2012)

matty01 said:


> Just want to say thanks for the insparation, finding out about your story and reading your blog has helped push me to get back in the saddle after a 15 year break and an extra 5 stone around my waist. My journey in no means could compare to yours but the pain I'm feeling to regain fitness and the constant battle with food is a little easier with the thought of how you succeded. I am a frequent visitor to your blog but any good tips to keep me on the straight and narrow? Diet or training?


Best 2 tips

1)make it part of your lifestyle (like riding to work) 

2)do an activity that YOU enjoy 

Good luck and I'm glad I could be of some help 

Gaz


----------



## gb155 (30 Sep 2012)

Pato Donald said:


> Only so many hours in the day, right! As long as you don't start posting photos of yourself in a City kit, we'll be good!
> 
> What's funny is that I've gone in the opposite direction. The last few years I've gotten into proper football more and gotten away a bit from American football. But I never miss a Steelers game and I do fantasy leagues for money so I suppose I'll never fully escape it.
> 
> All that said, I'm just getting into cycling for fitness and am looking forward to learning as much as I can about the sport. I'm a pathological sports fan so I am excited to really dig into things. Your story was really inspiring and I may be coming to you for tips in the future, so I apologize in advance for being a nuisance!


I'll look forward to you becoming a nuisance


----------



## matty01 (1 Oct 2012)

Thanks gaz I have started cycling to work it's a very hilly 7 miles, hurts doing it but always feel amazing once I get there :-) just need to stick with it


----------



## gb155 (1 Oct 2012)

matty01 said:


> Thanks gaz I have started cycling to work it's a very hilly 7 miles, hurts doing it but always feel amazing once I get there :-) just need to stick with it


Mmmmm hills


----------



## Seryth (8 Oct 2012)

Just watched your video, absolutely amazing. You must be so proud that you showed those Doctors wrong! So moving.


----------



## gb155 (11 Oct 2012)

Seryth said:


> Just watched your video, absolutely amazing. You must be so proud that you showed those Doctors wrong! So moving.


Cheers for that, always good to hear such positive comments


----------



## Alistair Cassidy (16 Oct 2012)

What an inspirational video. It just goes to show that you can achieve anything when you set your mind to it. Congrats!


----------



## NickJ95GB (23 Oct 2012)

hi, i saw you on The Cycle Show on ITV4 was it? you looked remarkably skinny there


----------



## gb155 (24 Oct 2012)

NickJ95GB said:


> hi, i saw you on The Cycle Show on ITV4 was it? you looked remarkably skinny there


Ha ha, Cheers


----------



## boybiker (9 Feb 2013)

I'm sure its nothing that hasn't been said before but WOW. Well done you, there's so much crap on the news rather than people doing something good! 

Given me the motivation to sign up/ train for my first 100km Cyclo Sportive in April!


----------



## ThinAir (2 Jun 2013)

Awesome dude. I thought a way to go with seven to lose. Im impressed, inspired and in awe! What a journey!


----------



## johnno1812 (6 Jun 2013)

Well Done pal


----------



## A11an (28 Jun 2013)

Amazing, the more I read the more I want to do it, you are an inspiration!


----------



## magpie21 (26 Aug 2013)

Just joined up and read this, truly inspirational!


----------



## drewc65 (16 Sep 2013)

Iknow this post has been around for a while but have not been on here very long and work keeps me busy so dont get on as pften as i would like . But i must just say well done to you sir and were you not on the cycle show on itv 4 couple of weeks ago?


----------



## The Jogger (24 Sep 2013)

Is there a link for that show?


----------



## ColinJ (24 Sep 2013)

The Jogger said:


> Is there a link for that show?


Yes, if it is still on ITV Player ...


And when you find it, post it for the rest of us!


----------



## The Jogger (24 Sep 2013)

ColinJ said:


> Yes, if it is still on ITV Player ...
> 
> 
> And when you find it, post it for the rest of us!


 No problem............


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gs1_5dHdnxY


----------



## Voyley (7 Oct 2013)

Amazing story mate, just watched the videos you will no doubt inspire so many people out there, well done you deserve all of the praise because it's not the situation you get into, it's how you get out of it that counts.


----------



## mrBishboshed (7 Oct 2013)

I've just posted a link to your videos and website to a friend of mine who needs some inspiration. 

Thanks for documenting your story, I am sure it will help many people. 
Top man!


----------



## Andy Jeffery (18 Oct 2013)

Nice one Gaz. I was on the way to 20 stone and been told I had high cholesterol. Tried loads of other sports and gave up because I did not like them . Fell in love with cycling 5 weeks ago and just cycled 44 miles last week. It nearly killed me but what a rush. You are an inspiration to me to get this weight off!
Cheers Andy.


----------



## Ian Watts (19 Oct 2013)

Just read your story - amazing - I have come from 23st to 18 1/2 - still got a long way to go. Have found your story so inspirational. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Sully (27 Oct 2013)

Gaz, watching that brought a tear to my eye, truly inspiring, what an amazing achievement by an amazing man, well done mate


----------



## Chrisoneill2 (30 Oct 2013)

Amazing story.


----------



## Ernie_RBR (16 Nov 2013)

Totally amazing !! fair play to ya.. Keep'er lit


----------



## Chris Swift (16 Nov 2013)

Nice one mate! Well done


----------



## Justiffa (4 Dec 2013)

It must've been tough, and lonely but look at u now, wow!!! not only did it make me cry but i feel tht i too can do anything… tq for sharing


----------



## synapse05 (26 Dec 2013)

Gaz, I originally began cycling for the weight loss as well. In the beginning, my peers at work would crack jokes about me riding a bike and I was'nt really getting the support at home either. Nonetheless, I kept riding and now I've begun to loose the weight. neatless to say, my peers are supporting me and my wife even bought me cycling gear for christmas. I'm assuming you alsohad to go through that. I'm very proud of you for what you've done for yourself. I'm using your story as my motivation. Thank you for doing that. I'm sure it has been a very rough but empowering journey. You inspire me positively and you've done good for many who've heard your story. God bless you brother!


----------



## HeroesFitness (21 Jan 2014)

gb155 said:


> _*POST UPDATED 19-12-10*_



Awesome dude, it's always a pleasure to see such dedication and hard work paying off, keep on going mate

Spencer :-)


----------



## stevey (26 Jan 2014)

These are the 2 pictures that helped me decide to do something about my weight issue








Its been a long hard struggle but with constant exercise (cycling) and a balanced healthy eating regime also gave up the booze, this is where i am at the moment





To all those who are starting out keep at it the benefits are remarkable, i know i am not the largest lad to loose the most weight but if i can inspire some people to maintain there efforts then it's all good

Starting 16st
Current 12st-1lb


----------



## The Jogger (26 Jan 2014)

That is bloody brilliant, what height are you, that weight you are now looks spot on. I am 5'11" and down to 13st from 14st10lbs but people are now telling me I look like I lost too much but still above normal bmi.


----------



## stevey (26 Jan 2014)

The Jogger said:


> That is bloody brilliant, what height are you, that weight you are now looks spot on. I am 5'11" and down to 13st from 14st10lbs but people are now telling me I look like I lost too much but still above normal bmi.



Cheers thanks  i am a height of 5'9 i did drop to 11st-9lb but had no energy at all when cycling and the mrs saying i was looking gaunt in the face so i think i have reached a happy medium.


----------



## synapse05 (26 Jan 2014)

Stevey, you look amazing! way to go brother! I'm still working on that same goal myself. I began @ 217lbs and am currently at 205lbs. Been going at it for 2 months now. I've set a goal to commute 5,000 miles to work. All this stories I hear totally motivate me. Cycle on brother!


----------



## ianrauk (26 Jan 2014)

stevey said:


> Cheers thanks  i am a height of 5'9 i did drop to 11st-9lb but had no energy at all when cycling and the mrs saying i was looking gaunt in the face so i think i have reached a happy medium.




I was in a similar situation. Same as you 5'9", got up to just under 16st. Dropped down to 12&half stone. I should lose another extra half stone, but to be honest I love my food too much. But being the weight I am now along with the fitness and stamina I have gained. It's a small price to pay.


----------



## simon.r (26 Jan 2014)

The Jogger said:


> That is bloody brilliant, what height are you, that weight you are now looks spot on. I am 5'11" and down to 13st from 14st10lbs but people are now telling me I look like I lost too much but still above normal bmi.



I went from 16st to 13st a good few years ago (when I started cycling) and I was told my many people that I looked too thin, but I'm convinced that it was just because people were used to seeing me as a relatively fat bloke!

I'm still at 13st (give or take a few pounds) and I never get told I look too thin now.


----------



## stevey (26 Jan 2014)

ianrauk said:


> I was in a similar situation. Same as you 5'9", got up to just under 16st. Dropped down to 12&half stone. I should lose another extra half stone, but to be honest I love my food too much. But being the weight I am now along with the fitness and stamina I have gained. It's a small price to pay.



I am a bit disappointed i didn't start earlier in life but hey ho, but totally agree with you about the fitness & stamina thing i am in the best shape of my life


----------



## ianrauk (26 Jan 2014)

stevey said:


> I am a bit disappointed i didn't start earlier in life but hey ho, but totally agree with you about the fitness & stamina thing i am in the best shape of my life




Same here, I got to 40 years old when I realised I was very overweight and very unfit. That was near 8 years ago. I haven't looked back since.


----------



## HeroesFitness (27 Jan 2014)

I would say at 12st 1lb you are about correct for your height, what is your body fat percentage now ?


----------



## stevey (27 Jan 2014)

@HeroesFitness it's 24.9 but that's not exact it's from a scales reading


----------



## HeroesFitness (4 Feb 2014)

Try using a bodystat, they are fairly accurate, if not see if there is a hydropool near you as the bodyfat reading from those are the most accurate available.

I would aim for 20% as a target for 3 months time.

Keep it up and well done


----------



## stevey (4 Feb 2014)

HeroesFitness said:


> I would aim for 20% as a target for 3 months time.
> 
> Keep it up and well done



I bought some calipers and judging by the body fat interpretation chart it is 16.9 which i think is ok


----------



## HeroesFitness (10 Feb 2014)

Cool 16.9% is good, 15% is optimal so you are very close, i am around 14%, anything lower and I tend to get colds and sore throats, so I think the 15% rule applies well to me.

Excellent work :-)


----------



## PlymSlimCyclist (14 Mar 2014)

Well done Gaz!

I did the same, was 35 stone, wearing 7xl clothes, bought a poor secondhand Apollo FS26 and got back on the saddle.
Been cycling for nearly two years and I'm currently 23.5 stone, wearing 2xl clothes again and never been happier.

Keep up the great work and no doubt be seeing you around the forums or, better yet, events!

Rob


----------



## HeroesFitness (14 Mar 2014)

Come on Stevey, no updates for a bit, how is it all going ?


----------



## stevey (14 Mar 2014)

HeroesFitness said:


> Come on Stevey, no updates for a bit, how is it all going ?



Sorry mate been busy moving we'll last sunday done a 50 mile ride got back was fine so my fitness seems ok weight is going in the right direction this morning weigh in was 11st -12lbs body fat according to the calipers was 14.8 overall very happy


----------



## stan leyden (5 May 2014)

gb155 said:


> _*POST UPDATED 19-12-10*_



Wow! Well done.


----------



## 333 (20 May 2014)

Hi Gaz

I'm new here so don't know you but I wanted to say wow what a result fella!!! I think what you have done is awesome inspiration and motivation to everyone who has a goal, no matter what the challenge.


----------



## fossyant (22 May 2014)

Thought I'd update the thread as Gaz hasn't been here for some time. He's still tweeting under 39stonecyclist.

Unfortunately he has a number of health problems, and I think one is a severe form of arthritis which has meant he's been 'retired' from work - he's only in his 30's.

He isn't cycling at the moment due to his illnesses, but is still keeping the weight off ! Hopefully he will pop in at some point and give us an update.


----------



## Saluki (22 May 2014)

Blimey. Poor Gaz. 
GWS Gaz, you are an inspiration to us all.


----------



## HeroesFitness (22 May 2014)

Oh dear, that isn't good, hope he can keep his fitness and weight loss program going


----------



## smokeysmoo (22 May 2014)

He is still doing a bit on the bike as upto now he and I are doing the GMC together, buy Gaz does admit that his pace will be down, but that'll suit me TBH 

I know he's had a rough time of things, and in more ways than one, but the last I heard he was hoping things were going to work out better than first thought on the medical side.

Fingers crossed for a great guy


----------



## PlymSlimCyclist (22 May 2014)

I hope nothing too serious, but pass him on my regards, please @fossyant , as a fellow arthritis sufferer.


----------



## fossyant (22 May 2014)

He's had quite a few health problems but remains positive.


----------



## potsy (22 May 2014)

Weirdly I was talking about Gaz to a colleague today and was saying he'd been quiet lately, hope he gets back healthy soon.


----------



## Turdus philomelos (2 Jun 2014)

See what cycling has done for me!
I'm on the right of the photos


----------



## Enis Baysal (16 Jun 2014)

Gaz, you sir are an absolute inspiration  My full respect to you


----------



## Moe (11 Aug 2014)

Congratulations! You are an inspiration to everyone!


----------



## Batgirl (25 Aug 2014)

gb155 said:


> _*POST UPDATED 19-12-10*_



Truly incredible. I've only watched your first video as am sat here almost in tears (you bugger that doesn't happen often). 

I have weight to lose, and you have truly inspired me. Can I ask what your way of eating was to go with your cycling ?

I am going to come back to this thread whenever it gets difficult, as I know it will I'm pants on a bike! lol 

Today it's raining.. but it's not gonna stop me not now. 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## smokeysmoo (25 Aug 2014)

Batgirl said:


> Can I ask what your way of eating was to go with your cycling ?


Sadly @gb155 doesn't check in here very often these days, trust me he has his reasons, but nothing to do with CC though.

He does update his blog from time to time, although not as much as he did, so it might be worth posting any questions on there for him TBH.

What I can tell you is Gaz is still in the low - mid teens with his weight, and cycling is still a huge part of his life despite several factors conspiring against him.

He is and continues to be an inspiration to many, and I for one can't say chapeau often enough


----------



## Batgirl (25 Aug 2014)

smokeysmoo said:


> Sadly @gb155 doesn't check in here very often these days, trust me he has his reasons, but nothing to do with CC though.
> 
> He does update his blog from time to time, although not as much as he did, so it might be worth posting any questions on there for him TBH.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the update / info - I'll check out his blog. Truly inspirational to keep the weight off too.


----------



## stephec (28 Aug 2014)

@smokeysmoo 

How's Gaz going after his accident, has there been an update that I might have missed?


----------



## smokeysmoo (28 Aug 2014)

stephec said:


> @smokeysmoo
> 
> How's Gaz going after his accident, has there been an update that I might have missed?


He's pretty much OK AFAIK. He did say they had caught the driver but I've heard nothing more since. 

I'll send him a message and let him now you've been asking, I know he'll appreciate it the concern


----------



## stephec (28 Aug 2014)

smokeysmoo said:


> He's pretty much OK AFAIK. He did say they had caught the driver but I've heard nothing more since.
> 
> I'll send him a message and let him now you've been asking, I know he'll appreciate it the concern


If he wonders who's asking tell him I'm the one who picked up the frame for him from near Oswestry.


----------



## smokeysmoo (28 Aug 2014)

stephec said:


> If he wonders who's asking tell him I'm the one who picked up the frame for him from near Oswestry.


Will do, I'll PM him via FB now


----------



## bloodlett (27 Sep 2014)

absolutely awesome I too am starting my cycling program to gain my health back your story has inspired and assured me that cycling was the rite choice thank you


----------



## Pedro2015 (23 Jan 2015)

Fantastic achievement. Here's me thinking I've done well going from 15.5 stone to 11.5 at my lightest. Chapeau


----------



## HLaB (12 Mar 2015)

Just read his recent blog, it seems @gb155 is going through a pretty hard time :-( Gaz if you are reading this my thoughts are with you!


----------



## The Jogger (13 Mar 2015)

Just read it, I hope he will win this challenge too. Gaz you have been so inspirational to so many, keep on keeping on.


----------



## DWiggy (13 Mar 2015)

...just...WOW!!


----------



## ianrauk (13 Mar 2015)

Blimey, just read it.
A lot of ups and downs. Positive thoughts coming your way Gaz.


----------



## jowwy (13 Mar 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Blimey, just read it.
> A lot of ups and downs. Positive thoughts coming your way Gaz.


Weres the blog


----------



## ianrauk (13 Mar 2015)

jowwy said:


> Weres the blog




In his first post in this thread


----------



## jowwy (13 Mar 2015)

I can only see two videos @ianrauk


----------



## ianrauk (13 Mar 2015)

jowwy said:


> I can only see two videos @ianrauk




At the bottom of the post...


----------



## ColinJ (13 Mar 2015)

jowwy said:


> Weres the blog





ianrauk said:


> In his first post in this thread





jowwy said:


> I can only see two videos @ianrauk


Follow the signature link below the first post!  (PS Strange ... Ian's reply didn't show up the first time I read this page!)

I am sorry to hear of your health problems, Gaz. I hope that the doctors can find some way to help you.


----------



## jowwy (13 Mar 2015)

ColinJ said:


> Follow the signature link below the first post!  (PS Strange ... Ian's reply didn't show up the first time I read this page!)
> 
> I am sorry to hear of your health problems, Gaz. I hope that the doctors can find some way to help you.


Thats why i cant see it then as signatures dont show up in the mobile version


----------



## ianrauk (13 Mar 2015)

jowwy said:


> Thats why i cant see it then as signatures dont show up in the mobile version



aha.. that explains it
Http://39stonecyclist.com


----------



## ColinJ (13 Mar 2015)

jowwy said:


> Thats why i cant see it then as signatures dont show up in the mobile version


I assumed that you read signatures because you have one of your own!

I have only just started using a phone to view the forum and had not noticed the missing signatures.


----------



## jowwy (13 Mar 2015)

ColinJ said:


> I assumed that you read signatures because you have one of your own!
> 
> I have only just started using a phone to view the forum and had not noticed the missing signatures.


Signatures show on my laptop and ipad, but not on the phone version


----------



## ColinJ (13 Mar 2015)

jowwy said:


> Signatures show on my laptop and ipad, but not on the phone version


Yes - I normally use a laptop or Galaxy Tab, but I have been trying out CC on my recently-acquired Galaxy S4 phone. I am impressed by how the site adapts to the smaller screen, but had not noticed the missing signatures.


----------



## jowwy (13 Mar 2015)

ColinJ said:


> Yes - I normally use a laptop or Galaxy Tab, but I have been trying out CC on my recently-acquired Galaxy S4 phone. I am impressed by how the site adapts to the smaller screen, but had not noticed the missing signatures.


I use the HTC one and its good for browsing and using CC


----------



## Paul Burke (19 Apr 2015)

Just read all of the posts in this thread aswell as the blog.

I am amazed and stunned by what you (and others) have achieved, truly inspirational.

I hope you can find a way to over come your latest hurdle.


----------



## CafGriff (26 Apr 2015)

I've been away for a while.  I'm 2 stone over weight now, and I feel I wobble when I walk, so May 1st is my new start date for hitting the gym twice weekly, for a 'starter - habit forming month' ... I'll start off controlled and aim for doo .. able and achieveable target getting + daily rides with weekend, longer distance rides out .... I'm taking a year to get fitter, and prepare for my Epic journey --- LEJOG !!  I live in Plymouth, and had this dream for sooo long, it's hurting me. I'm aiming at next late March/April?May time to do this journey and I'm throwing the gauntlet down and out to anyone who would like to join me. Look at my profile, contact me via this ... For those that are local to me in Plymouth, I'm cycling from Plym Bridge to Tavistock next week, set off in the PV Car Park at 9 .. whatever the weather . No racing just getting there should be back home for 1 ish....


----------



## kevin01041961 (28 Jun 2015)

gb155 said:


> _*POST UPDATED 19-12-10*_



Hi Ok can you help i'm inspired , but for the right reasons , read my post basically i'm 6ft 8 inch tall 20 stone , i cannot seem to get a bike without a mortgage, can you advise what i should be looking for and a shop i can go to, i have tried planet x but they insisted i have one built at £2000 a bit rich to start with, my email is [Moderator note: email removed - people can reply to this thread, or can send you a Personal Message , i hope you can take the time to reply thank you


----------



## Hicky (23 Oct 2015)

Having not been around for a while I've not kept abreast of Gaz and have just took a nosy at his blog.....bad times.
What or where did his PTSD develop from?


----------



## HeroesFitness (24 Oct 2015)

Inspirational dude, keeps us all motivated seeing your amazing progress :-)


----------



## PlymSlimCyclist (24 Oct 2015)

kevin01041961 said:


> Hi Ok can you help i'm inspired , but for the right reasons , read my post basically i'm 6ft 8 inch tall 20 stone , i cannot seem to get a bike without a mortgage, can you advise what i should be looking for and a shop i can go to, i have tried planet x but they insisted i have one built at £2000 a bit rich to start with, my email is [Moderator note: email removed - people can reply to this thread, or can send you a Personal Message , i hope you can take the time to reply thank you


Kevin, you don't need flash or expensive gear to start with.

I returned to cycling three years ago, weighing in at 35 stone, I'm 6'2, and was wearing 7XL clothes.
I bought a £50 bike from my LBS, rode it daily for 6 months before sinking money into a new Merida Matts 20MD, costing £375 (if I remember correctly), as I wanted something with disc brakes.
Within 9 months that was written off to a BMW prat, and replaced with the upgraded Merida Matts 40, costing £475, which has hydraulic brakes.

Last September, I bought my first event bike costing me £1200, which is shown, the Genesis Croix de Fer 2014 model.

Granted, since passing my driving test in Feb, and buying my car in March, I've driven more than ridden this year, but my first bike helped get me down to a nice 25 stone, the Merida dropped me to 23.5, and I'm still going.
Can't wait for next years events to open up, so I can train on the Genesis and keep going.

Clothing wise, I have my event gear, which is lycra and all the rest, but for commuting, I just have a pair of Matalan joggers, which I've cut the legs to 3/4 shorts, and some Muddyfox cycle jerseys for Summer, winter, I have a running jersey and a light longsleeved shirt underneath to keep me warm.

Hopefully this will give you a bit of a start to get where you want to be.


----------



## Fisheh (31 Oct 2015)

Wow what a storey ..... Hope things improve ....


----------



## PaulSecteur (6 Jan 2016)

Oh dear....


----------



## smokeysmoo (6 Jan 2016)

Gaz has other demons he's battling just now, yet despite that he is continuing to fight the good fight with his weight 

Cycling is out of the question for Gaz sadly right now, and that is a major bummer for him, but he's as determined as ever to do what what he can to get back in the saddle in the future, so if Gaz has inspired you as he has so many others please spare a thought his way when you're out on your bikes 

I'll let him know he's still thought of and pass on any good wishes CCers have for Gaz


----------



## Ed Phelan (28 Jan 2016)

That's too bad to hear, but we should all feel lucky that we get to cycle everyday. I hope he's back on the road soon!


----------



## eldridge (16 Feb 2016)

Just watched the video brilliant well done, amazing effort!

See you on the Blackpool ride.

Send him our regards please, an inspirational character!


----------



## Bariton (25 Sep 2016)

Wow Gaz, what an inspiration you are! My battle is nowhere near as tough as yours, but as I watched your vid my eyes filled with tears. I can do it!


----------

